# Have you ever eaten money before?



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently some people ate money before? If so, specify what you ate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No why would I want to eat something that has other peoples **** on it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Paper, yes. Money? no.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Probably when I was a child. I ate a lot of weird things.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember eating a coin when I was about 5.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I selected no, but then I remembered eating coins as a child.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Only chocolate coins that have that shiny gold metal wrapper cause they melted in my pocket and were too difficult to unwrap so I chewed on the foil to get at the chocolate.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Only when I'm so hungry that there is no time to trade in my money for food. It's an acquired taste.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I once swallowed one of these kinds of glass beads as a child..










But never a coin or anything.. :um


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

**** no!! Do you realize how dirty that sh*t is!!!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

what a waste of money. no.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Nooo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never eaten money but I have eaten some lipstick a long time ago because it smelled good. I ate a dark purple crayon, a birthday candle, some cat food, and I think I actually ate some paper, too.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No o_o not that I know of anyway....


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Why use money to buy things to eat when you can just eat money?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I accidentally swallowed a penny when I was 8. Yikes.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

When you're so high that...


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was kid I swallowed a coin.


----------



## howcomethishappened (Jun 15, 2013)

I swallowed a penny when i was younger too. I was on my back on top of my sleeping bag during a sleepover (at my house) and playing with a penny, tossing it up in the air and catching it. It went in my mouth and down my throat before i knew what had happened. I was startled. Then i got up and told everyone about it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

He must have heard it in a rap song.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Huh?


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No, too precious and dirty.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I put money on my pizza.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> I accidentally swallowed a penny when I was 8. Yikes.


LOL! exact same thing, at the exact same age!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah. I am like a shark that if you cut me open all sorts of junk would fall out.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

I swallowed the corner of a hundred dollar bill when I was about 14


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I ate 5 $100 bills once. It was very rich in flavor.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I swear on my ****ing *** - I've been eating money since Birth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I ate 5 $100 bills once. It was very rich in flavor.


Why not eat a $10 bill for a.....CHANGE?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......OK I understand 0% of this. Only excuse is if you're a dumb little kid eating quarters so you can see what it's like to crap em out.

Someone told me that most money has trace amounts of fecal matter, because it sits in your wallet on your *** all day. Don't know if that's true.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm...Nope. :no


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

*As a child*

I used to chew on money when I was a child.

But I remember hearing a news report saying that about 90% of US currency is coated in a thin layer of cocaine. Probably why I liked chewing on it as a kid :lol

Cocaine is hellva drug :lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. A guy at my primary school nearly choked to death after swallowing a 50p coin though.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Charmander said:


> No. A guy at my primary school nearly choked to death after swallowing a 50p coin though.


How big is that coin?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

always starting over said:


> How big is that coin?












Quite big. It's the shape more than anything else.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I sure have! Tastes great with hot sauce. Especially $100 bills.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Money laden with endocrine system disrupting BPA?
I'd just as soon chew my own fingers off.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Do chocolate coins count? If so, yes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Not literally, but figuratively, yes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno.....


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Never. Not only would it be unsanitary, it would also be wasteful.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

My parents told me it was lunch money.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm surprised at how long this thread keeps going. lol


----------

